# Vince Carter



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

DO you think the suns should trade for Vince Carter?


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

50/50

They gave up on Kobe. They offered Q a contract. Someone has to go. I dont think its gonna be Johnson.


Marion will be traded for Vince Carter either way i think. Suns dont get Q, its still okay we save money. If we do get Q, we have to trade Marion.

Vince Carter wants out of toronto. Marion will surely be an impact player in Toronto... makes sense.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

YEah, I think someone like Vince Carter would bring great excitement to the Suns and a scorer they need.


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

IF, vince got traded to phoenix..youd just have just as big as a problem you guysh ave already...at least marion can play power forward?


----------

